# Hertz AGR Promotion Not being credited



## dlagrua (Jul 20, 2013)

Several months ago I signed up for the Hertz AGR promotion that offered 100 points per day for a car rental. That reservation and weekly rental was completed on June 5th, 2013 To date no points from Hertz have been posted. I have the copy of the original reservation with the promotion code put in. Who do I contact to get credit? I am having this problem with several shopping portal members that just don't come through with the points. The guideline is 4-6 weeks but do they come through slower at times?


----------



## benjibear (Jul 20, 2013)

I won't rent from Hertz ever again unless that is my only option. Rented a car online with another loyalty program (hotel) that I was suppose to get a good amount of points. My rental was for a full size car. Got to the desk and all they had was midsize. Agent told me he would reduce the price to the midsize car. Checked out and used the car. On the final receipt it stated it was $30 more. Tried arguing with the desk clerk and he said there is nothing he could do. Called Hertz and after 30-45 on the phone the operator told me that was the cost because I requested a change in size. Talked to supervisor and said they can't do anything because I wanted to change the car size. I have now initiated a dispute with my credit card. Doubt I will get any points through this whole mess.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 20, 2013)

Some vendor transactions do take a while to post. There are a couple of them that have hit the six-week mark. iTunes is fairly quick, but a clothing store I used to use was always super slow.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 20, 2013)

I guess that I will wait it out a couple of more weeks. When I was at the counter in CUS the Hertz clerk convinced me to upgrade to a full size car for $12.00 a day more but after some haggling it became $6.00 a day more. On Aug 5th it will be nine weeks since the rental (June 5th) so I am ready to start complaining to someone soon. The way I see it; a deal is a deal is a deal. I believe that the credit card company (not Amtrak/AGR) monitors shopping points so it looks like that where things are headed. Some merchants give points for shopping freely while with others, its like squeezing blood from a stone. Still waiting on a couple of others like shoebuy.com Home Depot and Fabulous Footwear but its only been a month on those. .


----------



## AG1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I 've been waiting a year for Hertz AGR points.


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that some AU members have had problems with Hertz. FWIW, I promptly received 200 AGR points from a Hertz promotion in mid June. It was the quadruple point promotion on a one day rental. The points posted in about a week. I made sure the document at the time of rental showed my AGR account number and the promotional code number.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 21, 2013)

For what it's worth, Enterprise is always pretty quick. My points posted within a few weeks last time.


----------



## Lakeshore (Jul 22, 2013)

We signed up with the Hertz promo for our March trip and our points were posted before we got home. Sorry to hear others have so much trouble.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 22, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Several months ago I signed up for the Hertz AGR promotion that offered 100 points per day for a car rental. That reservation and weekly rental was completed on June 5th, 2013 To date no points from Hertz have been posted. I have the copy of the original reservation with the promotion code put in. Who do I contact to get credit? I am having this problem with several shopping portal members that just don't come through with the points. The guideline is 4-6 weeks but do they come through slower at times?


Do you have the rental agreement? If so, do you see credit to Amtrak (airline code "2V") listed anywhere? If "2V" and your AGR number is shown on the agreement, then the problem is likely with AGR. If not, then the problem is likely with Hertz.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 27, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Several months ago I signed up for the Hertz AGR promotion that offered 100 points per day for a car rental. That reservation and weekly rental was completed on June 5th, 2013 To date no points from Hertz have been posted. I have the copy of the original reservation with the promotion code put in. Who do I contact to get credit? I am having this problem with several shopping portal members that just don't come through with the points. The guideline is 4-6 weeks but do they come through slower at times?
> ...


Can't find the original rental agreement but found the email reservation confirmation with the promotional code and Amtrak typed in. The point of rental was CUS. I just launched a grievance with AGR today and we will see what happens. I believe that the promo was for quad points and 100 extra points so it is worth going after.


----------

